# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja touko-kesäkuu 2007

## Rattivaunu

1.5.2007
NrII 92 linjalla 8. Havainto sinänsä ei ole mitenkään päätä puistattava, mutta: HKL 92 on viimeinen nauhakilvin kulkeva NrII. Täyskorjaukseen ovat menneet jo 88, 90, 91 ja 94 ja kaikki muut kakkossarjalaiset sieltä jo ovat valmistuneet, joten 92 on todellakin ainoa nauhakilpinen kakkossarjalainen. Jos joku sen haluaa kuvata tuollaisena, niin ei turhaa kannata jahkailla.
Toisenlaisena havaintona nyt vaikka se, että Vapunpäivänä 1.5. linjalla 10 koko liikenne meni päivällä Varioilla ja nelosillakin matoja näkyi ainakin kolme kappaletta. Hakaniemen puolella matalia oli selvästi vähemmän, muutama kolmosilla lähinnä (mm. 213, 223 ja 237).

----------


## SD202

> 1.5.2007
> Toisenlaisena havaintona nyt vaikka se, että Vapunpäivänä 1.5. linjalla 10 koko liikenne meni päivällä Varioilla ja nelosillakin matoja näkyi ainakin kolme kappaletta. Hakaniemen puolella matalia oli selvästi vähemmän, muutama kolmosilla lähinnä (mm. 213, 223 ja 237).


Yksi "Mato" riitti ylimääräisellekin linjalle 10X. Variotram 231 nääs ajeli siellä tänään.

----------


## otto s

> Yksi "Mato" riitti ylimääräisellekin linjalle 10X. Variotram 231 nääs ajeli siellä tänään.


Myös 3T:n reitillä kulki ylimääräinen spåra linjatunnuksella 3X. Vaunun numero saattoi olla 85. Mites muuten 87:lle on käynyt? Ei ole viimaikoina liikenteessä ihmeemmin näkynyt...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mites muuten 87:lle on käynyt? Ei ole viimaikoina liikenteessä ihmeemmin näkynyt...


Täyskorjauksessa sekin. Sitä ei nauhakilpiä koskevassa raportissa mainittu, koska siinä ei ko. kilpiä ole ollut enää vuosiin. Saa nähdä, millaiset kilvet siinäkin sitten jatkossa on. 87:ssähän oli ne poikkeavat kilvet muutaman vuoden ajan.

----------


## otto s

> Täyskorjauksessa sekin. Sitä ei nauhakilpiä koskevassa raportissa mainittu, koska siinä ei ko. kilpiä ole ollut enää vuosiin. Saa nähdä, millaiset kilvet siinäkin sitten jatkossa on. 87:ssähän oli ne poikkeavat kilvet muutaman vuoden ajan.


Ikävää... Yksi erilainen raitiovaunu on aina mukava olla, kun erottuu mukavasti muista. Kaiken lisäksi ledikilvet näkyvät paremmin, kuin nykyisten saneeratuissa olleiden kilvet.

Ja havainto:

1A HKL 152.

----------


## 339-DF

Kulosaaren Jumbon BS1 kori tuotiin tänään 2.5. Vallilaan. Ulkopuolelta kori on kokolailla valmis, sisustus puuttuu pääosin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HKL 14 on ainakin Vapun aikoihin esiintynyt jälleen kerran mainosvaununa. On kyllä suoranainen ihme, ettei kukaan asiaa ole tänne kertonut tätä ennen, vaikka vaunu on liikkunut niinkin keskeisillä alueilla kuin Aleksi ja Mikonkadun Fennian edustan raide... (Vappuaaton havainnot toki kuulu(isi)vat maalis-huhtikuun ketjuun.)

----------


## Kotkalainen

Mitä Vario 239:lle on tehty, kun ovien puoleisen etukulmasta on lähtenyt maalia, se on lommoilla ja etuvaloja suojaava lasi on hajonnut?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitä Vario 239:lle on tehty, kun ovien puoleisen etukulmasta on lähtenyt maalia, se on lommoilla ja etuvaloja suojaava lasi on hajonnut?


Kolari.

----------


## Zimba

> Mitä Vario 239:lle on tehty, kun ovien puoleisen etukulmasta on lähtenyt maalia, se on lommoilla ja etuvaloja suojaava lasi on hajonnut?


239 näytti eilisiltana tältä: http://sim.1g.fi/kuvat/070503+Hki+tylsyys/D2C09879.jpg

Lisäksi Manne 154 oli koeajolla Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen tuossa varttia yli iltakahdeksan.

----------


## trumanb

> Lisäksi Manne 154 oli koeajolla...


Eikös tuo ole enemmänkin koulutusajossa kuin koeajolla?

----------


## TEP70

Helsinki 5.5.

Vaunu 12 pyöri tilausajossa ympäri kaupunkia illalla.

----------


## otto s

> Helsinki 5.5.
> 
> Vaunu 12 pyöri tilausajossa ympäri kaupunkia illalla.


Myös vaunu 339 ajeli Tehtaankatua opas mitä ilmeisimmin Euroviisu-turisteja kyydissä.

----------


## Zimba

> Eikös tuo ole enemmänkin koulutusajossa kuin koeajolla?


Totta, koulutusajossa tuo oli. Kirjoitin epähuomiossa väärin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Myös vaunu 339 ajeli Tehtaankatua opas mitä ilmeisimmin Euroviisu-turisteja kyydissä.


Ei ollut viisuturisteja, oli erään suuren kotimaisen yrityksen bisnesvieraita Euroopasta...

Maanantainakin pääsee näkemään 339:n jos liikkuu kolmosen reitin varrella illansuussa.

----------


## otto s

Helsinki 7.5

1A:lla HKL 80. Eli se välipala".

----------


## Albert

08.05. klo 14.30-15.00: HKL 151, 153 ja 154 linjalla 6. 152 Hämeentieltä Koskelan suunnalta Sturenkadulle, siis 1A:lla?
BS1 Vallilassa odottamassa hinausta Kauppatorille (Kuvia SRS:n uutissivulla).

----------


## 339-DF

> 152 Hämeentieltä Koskelan suunnalta Sturenkadulle, siis 1A:lla?


Voin vahvistaa tuon, vaunu kulki ainakin iltaruuhkassa 1A:lla.

----------


## otto s

HKL 102 on saanut vasempaan etukylkeen isomman puoleisia naarmuja. Onko tietoa mistä tullut?

HKL  89 3B:llä... Olisiko saneerauksesta tullut?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HKL 89 3B:llä... Olisiko saneerauksesta tullut?


On tullut - isosta TK:sta.

----------


## otto s

Helsinki 9.5

h10 HKL 53 ja 70.

----------


## bussifriikki

> On tullut - isosta TK:sta.


TK  ?

----------


## 339-DF

> TK ?


Täyskorjaus

----------


## aki

helsinki 10.5

4 / hkl 49

----------


## otto s

Helsinki 11.5

1A HKL 153 "manne".

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsinki 11.5
> 
> 1A HKL 153 "manne".


Vaunu 154, kultamanne, oli myös 1A:lla, ainakin iltaruuhkassa.

Todettakoon, että pe 11.5. varioilla ajettiin vielä ainakin linjoilla 1A, 3T, 4, 4T ja 10. Maanantaina niitä ei näillä näkymin enää näy linjalla.

Viikonloppuna pärjätään ulkona olevan vaunumäärän puolesta ilman matalalattiavaunuja, mutta muutaman tunnin kuluttua selviää, ajetaanko vielä viikonloppuna varioilla vaiko ei.

----------


## Pera

> Viikonloppuna pärjätään ulkona olevan vaunumäärän puolesta ilman matalalattiavaunuja, mutta muutaman tunnin kuluttua selviää, ajetaanko vielä viikonloppuna varioilla vaiko ei.


Vaunun 213 ajot taisi kyllä loppua tänään sillä kyseinen vaunu oli aika rajussa kolarissa. Lisätietoa löytyy Hesarin sivuilta: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135227200436

----------


## SD202

Sunnuntai 13.05.2007:
Manne 151 ajeli Hämeentiellä tilausajokilvityksessä aamupäivällä noin klo 11 aikoihin.

Variotramien liikkeet lienevät tällä hetkellä suurehkon mielenkiinnon kohteena. Sunnuntaina 13.05.2007 "Kaalimatoja" näytti pyörivän lähinnä linjoilla 3B/T ja 10. Linjalla 6 en havainnut yhtään Variotramia.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Jossain aiemmin on kerrottu, että linjalla 6 ei ajeta "Varioilla", koska Hämeentiellä olevan työmaan kohdalla on rampit, jotka veisivät varioista paloja tai variot laittaisivat ne liikkeelle, eli siellä ei ole ajettu vähään aikaan varioilla. Pääosa varioista, jotka ovat linjalla taitavat olla linjalla 10 eli sinne vain kuvaamaan niitä, jos ne katoavat liikenteestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Variotramien liikkeet lienevät tällä hetkellä suurehkon mielenkiinnon kohteena. Sunnuntaina 13.05.2007 "Kaalimatoja" näytti pyörivän lähinnä linjoilla 3B/T ja 10. Linjalla 6 en havainnut yhtään Variotramia.


Varioita oli liikkeellä su 13.5.2007, siis tällä tietoa viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä, yhteensä kymmenen vaunua seuraavasti: 3B:llä ja 3T:llä kullakin yksi, 4(T):llä kolme ja 10:llä viisi kpl.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Mitkä variot pitäisi olla liikeellä? (Linjat 4 ja 10 kiinnostaisivat.)
PS. Tein jo kuvasarjan Varioista. Kuvat ovat eiliseltä, tiistailta ja myös satunnaisilta päiviltä.

----------


## NS

> Varioita oli liikkeellä su 13.5.2007, siis tällä tietoa viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä, yhteensä kymmenen vaunua seuraavasti: 3B:llä ja 3T:llä kullakin yksi, 4(T):llä kolme ja 10:llä viisi kpl.


Kello 14:n jälkeen nelosella oli enää kaksi Variota, vaikka kaikki linjan vuorot olivat yhä liikenteessä. Olikohan yksi Vario vaihdettu pois ennen aikojaan? Vuorossa 45 kulki vaunu 203 ja vuorossa 47 vaunu 239. Viimeinen Katajanokalta lähtenyt Vario oli 203, klo 23.05.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Maanantaina 14.5. aamulla työmatka-aikaan liikenteessä todellakin näkyi kymmenisen Matoa. Ne olivat sijoittuneet liki samoille linjoille kuin edellisenäkin päivänä. Ts. eniten niitä liikkui kympillä ja toiseksi eniten nelosella.

Muita havaintoja: 1 / 1A meni aamusella Valmet-nivelien merkeissä. Yllättäen valtaosa näytti olevan uudemmasta sarjasta.

Rengaslinjat 3 ja 7 menivät pääosin ykkössarjan nivelillä, tosin kolmosilla oli uudempaakin kalustoa aina 3B:n vaunuun 220 saakka.

Linjojen 6 ja 8 vuorot on yhdistetty yhdeksi möhkäleeksi. Lähes jokaisella Arabiankäynnillä vaunu vaihtaa linjaa. Kalusto olikin pääosin kakkossarjan niveliä, oli joukossa yksittäisiä ykkösiäkin. Manneja ei ollut millään linjalla, toisin kuin jotkut Manne-optimistit vain vähän aikaa sitten arvelivat.

Nelosella jatkui talvi kalustonkin puolesta, valtaosa vaunuista oli NrII:ia ja joukossa oli kolmisen Matoa.

Kympillä meno oli tuttua Vario-painotteista liikkumista, tosin joukkoon oli eksynyt kaksi 1970-luvunkin niveltä.

Tämän selostuksen kuvallinen osuus esitetään täällä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Manneja ei ollut millään linjalla, toisin kuin jotkut Manne-optimistit vain vähän aikaa sitten arvelivat.


Manneissa tuskin on ainakaan vielä kasin oikeaa reittiä kilvissä. Mutta jos muita vaunuja riitää, niin kuin nyt toistaiseksi riittää kun Variot ovat ajossa, niin Manneja ei tarvitse käyttää.

----------


## Compact

> Manneja ei ollut millään linjalla, toisin kuin jotkut Manne-optimistit vain vähän aikaa sitten arvelivat.


Nytpä kävikin tässä erikoisesti, kun liikenteestä jäivätkin pois - eivät Variot - vaan Mannet  :Wink: 

Tulevathan ne toki vielä takaisin linjalle, kunhan vain linjanauhat korjataan näyttämään oikeita tietoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Manneissa tuskin on ainakaan vielä kasin oikeaa reittiä kilvissä. Mutta jos muita vaunuja riitää, niin kuin nyt toistaiseksi riittää kun Variot ovat ajossa, niin Manneja ei tarvitse käyttää.


Näin varmaankin on. Kun edes kasin Vallilan lounaispuolella olevan reitin osan pysäkkikilvissä (suunnassa 1) ei oikeita tietoja vielä ole...

Mikään (kilpiasia) ei olisi estänyt sijoittamasta Manneja (tai osaa Manneista) ykkösen ruuhkavuoroihin, joita on nyt liikenteessä neljä. Itse asiassa jokin asia taisi estää, koska vaunuja ei kulkenut. Aataminaikuinen veiviajokytkin kun ei paremmaksi muutu linjakilpiä päivittämälläkään...

----------


## pehkonen

Tiistai 15.5 aamulla n. klo 8.04 tuli Hakaniemessä vastaa Musta-Manne (154?) linjalla 1A. Muuten Mannerheimintiellä näkyi yksi kaalimato.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tiistai 15.5 aamulla n. klo 8.04 tuli Hakaniemessä vastaa Musta-Manne (154?) linjalla 1A. Muuten Mannerheimintiellä näkyi yksi kaalimato.


Musta-Manne on muuten #153 ja se todellakin on ollut 1 / 1A:n ruuhkavuorossa tänä aamuna. Se on nähty kilvillä 1 noin 9:25 Liisankadun risteyksessä (suunta 2). Kauppatorilta ko. vuoro on käsittääkseni jatkanut Koskelan halliin.
1A:lla oli aamuruuhkassa tiettävästi myös vaunu #12.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Musta-Manne on muuten #153 ja se todellakin on ollut 1 / 1A:n ruuhkavuorossa tänä aamuna. Se on nähty kilvillä 1 noin 9:25 Liisankadun risteyksessä (suunta 2). Kauppatorilta ko. vuoro on käsittääkseni jatkanut Koskelan halliin.
> 1A:lla oli aamuruuhkassa tiettävästi myös vaunu #12.


Iltaruuhkassa 1A:lla olivat mm. vaunut 152 ja 153. Linjalla 6 näin 154:n! Tosin pari tuntia aiemmin tämä 154 liikkui koulutusajossa, joten on mahdollista, että se kulki kutosella ylimääräisenä vuorona kouluttajan johdolla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tiistai 15.5 aamulla n. klo 8.04 tuli Hakaniemessä vastaa Musta-Manne (154?) linjalla 1A. Muuten Mannerheimintiellä näkyi yksi kaalimato.


Iltapäivällä näin seuraavat kahdeksan Vauriotramia linjalla: 3B/220 ja nelosella sekä kympillä 201, 203, 222, 224, 230, 231, 237.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjalla 6 näin 154:n! Tosin pari tuntia aiemmin tämä 154 liikkui koulutusajossa, joten on mahdollista, että se kulki kutosella ylimääräisenä vuorona kouluttajan johdolla.


Uskoisin, että juurikin tuosta on ollut kyse. Kuutosella ei näet ruuhkavuoroja ole kesäaikataulujen voimassaolokautena.

----------


## Eppu

Havaitsin myöskin 154:n Arabiassa. Tosin odottelin vaunua Arabiankadulla neljän aikoihin melko kauan. Jotain ongelmia tuohon aikaan liikenteessä oli, koska yhtään vaunua ei tullut melkein 15 minuuttiin. Ensimmäisenä paikalle saapui muistaakseni #41, joka oli kilvitetty kasille ja oli ilman matkustajia - aivan kuin vaunu olisi tullut Koskelasta. Seuraavaksi paikalle saapui mm. #95 sekä mainittu #154. Mutta kuinka ollakaan, tuo ensimmäisenä saapunut 41 juuttui syystä tai toisesta Arabiankadun mutkaan eikä siis päässyt edes silmukkaan asti. Tästä seurasi ainakin kuuden vaunun jono. Juuri ja juuri kaikki vaunut mahtuivat Arabiankadulle :Smile:  Itse tympäännyin touhuun tässä vaiheessa ja taitoin matkani kumipyöräisellä!

----------


## risukasa

Kympillä ja nelosella vaikuttaa olevan nykyisin enemmän saranoita kuin ennen...

Tänään havaittu kutosella 205 ja kasilla 220. Kuvassa vaunu 205 kurvissa kello 11:30.

----------


## jac

Vaunu 240 oli 3B:llä tänään keskipäivällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kympillä Helatorstaina NrI:iä, kuten HKL 65. Oli toki mm. matojakin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tänään linja4/vaunu240.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään lauantaina 19.5. aamusella vähän ennen kymmentä Töölön linjoilla 4 ja 10 ei ollut ainuttakaan Matoa. Kolmosella (T-versiolla) vastaan tuli sentään HKL 205. Kympillä NrI:iä oli suorastaan uskomattoman paljon, eli seuraavat: 31, 35, 43, 53, 56 ja 65. Töölön puolella ykkössarjan nivelet ovat olleet viimeisen parin vuoden ajan varsin harvinaisia. 

Edellä olevilla asioilla lienee yhteys ensi viikon tapahtumiin. Matoja keskitettäneen Koskelaan, joka sitten sijoittaa ne UITP:n ajaksi seiskoille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mainittakoon, että linjojen 6 ja 8 yhteisillä sarjoilla on tänään liikkunut myös vastikään isosta täyskorjauksesta valmistunut HKL 90.

----------


## Albert

> Tänään lauantaina 19.5. aamusella vähän ennen kymmentä...Kympillä NrI:iä oli suorastaan uskomattoman paljon, eli seuraavat: 31, 35, 43, 53, 56 ja 65. Töölön puolella ykkössarjan nivelet ovat olleet viimeisen parin vuoden ajan varsin harvinaisia.


Eilen vasta ensimmäisen kerran kävin tutustumassa 6 ja 8 yhteiseloon. Hämmästys oli suuri kun kalustokin näytti "vaihtuneen". Ennen oli NrII harvinaisuus, nyt NrI. Yltä sitten selviää mihin Nr-ykköset ovat "joutuneet".
Olikohan tuo eilinen havainto poikkeuksellista vai tavanomaista?

----------


## rvk1249

Vaunu 80 esillä UITP:ssä Messukeskuksen pääsisäänkäynnin edessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olikohan tuo eilinen havainto poikkeuksellista vai tavanomaista?


Kyllä sen pitäisi olla tavanomaista, mutta aika tietenkin näyttää. Koskelasta kerrottiin, että elektronisia määränpäänäyttöjä suositaan, etteivät nauhatunnukset kulu liikaa ennen aikojaan, kun reilun tunnin välein pitää vaihtaa tunnusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaunu 80 esillä UITP:ssä Messukeskuksen pääsisäänkäynnin edessä.


Ks. Jlf-galleria  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Ks. Jlf-galleria


Katso myös SRS-uutiset

----------


## 339-DF

Sekä 7A:lla että 7B:lla on tänään 20.5. pelkkiä Variotrameja liikenteessä.

----------


## NS

> Sekä 7A:lla että 7B:lla on tänään 20.5. pelkkiä Variotrameja liikenteessä.


Joku osaa varmaankin kertoa, onko joskus aiemmin raitiolinjaa hoidettu pelkällä matalalattiakalustolla. Ainoa mahdollisuus lienee linja 10, ehkä 3B/T?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joku osaa varmaankin kertoa, onko joskus aiemmin raitiolinjaa hoidettu pelkällä matalalattiakalustolla. Ainoa mahdollisuus lienee linja 10, ehkä 3B/T?


Miten tuo sitten katsotaankin. Ainakin pyhäpäivinä vaikka kuinka monta kertaa kymppi on mennyt pelkillä Varioilla. Samoin 3T etenkin tänä keväänä. Arvelisin, että yövaunulinjoilla (3B ja 4) tuohon ei normaalisti edes pyritä. Mutta esim. matkustajalaskenta-Vario #201 on toki ollut monta kertaa nelosen yövaununakin. On kai satunnaisesti muitankin Varioita silloin tällöin eksynyt yövaunuiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sekä 7A:lla että 7B:lla on tänään 20.5. pelkkiä Variotrameja liikenteessä.


UITP-delegaatiot ovat alkaneet valua kaupunkiin. UITP:n toimisto aukesti messukeskuksessa lauantaina.

Eiköhän tässä nyt lunastella HKL:n ja Bomban sopimusta. Bomba on UITP:n sponsorina halunnut, että heidän toimittamansa vaunut palvelevat UITP:n vieraita. Ja miksi ei HKL:kin mielellään näytä 1990-luvun muotoilua. Vario on sitä paitsi minusta yksi maailman tyylikkäimmistä ratikoista. Moni kakku päältä kaunis!  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Sekä 7A:lla että 7B:lla on tänään 20.5. pelkkiä Variotrameja liikenteessä.


Illalla 7B:lle oli jouduttu vaihtamaan jo joku NrI, numeroa en nyt muista kun huomio kiinnittyi takaoven viereiseen linjakilpeen, joka oli jämähtänyt näyttämään 4X:ää.

----------


## Eppu

21.5.

6 / 8 :lla näytti tänä aamuna liikkuvan peräti yksi vario, #239 muistaakseni. Ehkäpä toisessa ketjussa mainittu linjakilpiongelma on saatu ratkaistua...?

----------


## risukasa

> #239 muistaakseni.


Vahvistan.

----------


## Albert

> 21.5.
> 
> 6 / 8 :lla näytti tänä aamuna liikkuvan peräti yksi vario, #239 muistaakseni. Ehkäpä toisessa ketjussa mainittu linjakilpiongelma on saatu ratkaistua...?


Oli vielä iltapäivälläkin. Kestävä vaunu siis. :Wink:  
151 linjalla 1A.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Osa tämän päivän Vario-havainnoista taitaa perustua kuljettajien koulutukseen. Toisin sanoen Varioilla (tai Variolla) on ajettu oppilaan ohjastamana ja kouluttajan valvomana ylimääräisinä vuoroina eri linjoilla. Keskellä päivää vaunu #240 oli nähty näissä merkeissä linjalla 1.

Todettakoon, että ruuhkavuoroja on tällä välikaudella vain linjoilla 1 / 1A, 4 / 4T ja 10.

----------


## NS

> Osa tämän päivän Vario-havainnoista taitaa perustua kuljettajien koulutukseen. Toisin sanoen Varioilla (tai Variolla) on ajettu oppilaan ohjastamana ja kouluttajan valvomana ylimääräisinä vuoroina eri linjoilla. Keskellä päivää vaunu #240 oli nähty näissä merkeissä linjalla 1.


Myöhemmin päivällä 240 oli normaalissa (ei ylimääräisessä) vuorossa 7B:llä. Varioiden joukossa samalla linjalla kulki ainakin tyylikäs ja puhdas NrII 89.

Linjalla 10 oli iltapäivällä ainoana (?) Variona 223.

----------


## Eira

> Vaunu 80 esillä UITP:ssä Messukeskuksen pääsisäänkäynnin edessä.



Välipalavaunussa 80 on UITP:n ajan pienimuotoinen postitoimisto, ja postilaatikko (vai oikeammin itellalaatikko?).

----------


## Compact

> Välipalavaunussa 80 on UITP:n ajan pienimuotoinen postitoimisto, ja postilaatikko (vai oikeammin itellalaatikko?).


En nähnyt "välipalassa" postitoimistoa, mutta sellainen leimauspaikka on näyttelyssä kyllä HKL:n osaston yhteydessä. Siellä myytiin myös joukkoliikennepostimerkkejä ja sai ilmaiseksi HKL:n uusia postikortteja. Välipalan luona näyttelyn ulkopuolella on kyllä postilaatikko erikoisleimaa varten.

----------


## Eira

Ilmeisesti suunnitelmat ovat hieman muuttuneet. Joissakin ennakkotiedoissa välipalavaunussa piti saada välipalavaunukuvaleima.

Pääasia että leimauspaikka ja postilaatikko löytyivät läheltä.

----------


## Albert

> Välipalavaunussa 80 on UITP:n ajan pienimuotoinen postitoimisto, ja postilaatikko (vai oikeammin itellalaatikko?).


Eihän tämä tänne nyt mitenkään kuulu, mutta kuin tuon nyt "heitit". 
Vaikka Suomen Posti Oyj muuttuu 1.6. Itella Oyj:ksi niin ei nyt sentään posti muutu miksikään. Posti on postia ja postilaatikko on postilaatikko. 
Sen sijaan pitää unohtaa tuollainen tsaarinaikainen "postitoimisto". Oikea termi on hyvänen aika *postimyymälä*. Ja yrittäjien hoitamat ovat *myyntipisteitä*. :Smile:

----------


## NS

> Mutta esim. matkustajalaskenta-Vario #201 on toki ollut monta kertaa nelosen yövaununakin. On kai satunnaisesti muitankin Varioita silloin tällöin eksynyt yövaunuiksi.


Tosiaan, Variot yövaunuina ovat harvinaisia. Tänään kuitenkin nelosella on Vario 223 yövuorossa 45. Saa nähdä pysyykö se liikenteessä yöhön saakka...

----------


## NS

Nimimerkki _rvk1249_ selvitti hiljattain asiantuntevasti vaunujen automaattisen ja manuaalisen linjakilvityksen välisiä eroja ja niiden tunnusmerkkejä. Viitaten kyseiseen selvitykseen kyselen mistäköhän voisi johtua alla kuvattu tilanne?

Havainto tänään klo 21.50: Vario 231 linjalla 7B kulki Manskua ja sitten Aleksia. Sisäkilvissä oli oikea tunnus "7B Senaatintori", mutta ulkokilvissä luki kuitenkin vain "7 Senaatintori", eli B-kirjain uupui. Sisäkilvet näyttivät matkalla olevat pysäkit oikein, ja etuoven vieressä näkyvä vuoronumero oli näyttöruudun oikeanpuoleisessa laidassa. Miksiköhän B-kirjain puuttui ulkokilvistä? Onko mahdollista että ulkokilvet oli kilvitetty manuaalisesti ja sisäkilvet automaattisesti? Olen nähnyt vastaavaa seiskalla aiemminkin (NrII-vaunuissa).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksiköhän B-kirjain puuttui ulkokilvistä?


Juuri tästä yksittäisestä tapauksesta en osaa sanoa mitään ehdottoman varmaa, mutta kolmosilla varsinkin Varioiden kilvet helposti jättävät ulkokilvistä kirjaimen pois, mikäli ollaan poikkeusreitillä (ja kuljettaja on mahdollisesti tarkoituksellisesti tehnyt jonkin toimenpiteen). 3B Terminaalilla. 3B Vallilassa menossa K-putkan kurviin kääntymään. B:t eivät siis poikkeusosuudella näy.

----------


## rvk1249

> Havainto tänään klo 21.50: Vario 231 linjalla 7B kulki Manskua ja sitten Aleksia. Sisäkilvissä oli oikea tunnus "7B Senaatintori", mutta ulkokilvissä luki kuitenkin vain "7 Senaatintori", eli B-kirjain uupui.


Kyseinen vuoro meni halliin. Eli 7B:ltä häviää Pasilan aseman jälkeen B-kirjain ulkonäytöistä, jos vaunu menee seuraavaksi Senaatintorilta Koskelan halliin.

----------


## Albert

> Kyseinen vuoro meni halliin. Eli 7B:ltä häviää Pasilan aseman jälkeen B-kirjain ulkonäytöistä, jos vaunu menee seuraavaksi Senaatintorilta Koskelan halliin.


Vario tuli vastaan Hämeetiellä matkalla Koskelasta linjalle kilvillä "4 Terminaali".
Kyse vastaavasta toisinpäinkö?

----------


## karihoo

Tänään kotimatkalla noin klo 18:10 bongasin vaunun 101, joka kääntyi Hämeentieltä pohjoisen suunnasta Sturenkadulle 7B:n kilvillä eli ilmeisesti oli tulossa Koskelan hallilta. Olikohan menossa vaununvaihtoon tms.?

----------


## TeHo

Jonkinlainen havainto kai tämäkin:
Tänään iltapäivällä #32 linjalla 4.

----------


## risukasa

Kalusto alkaa normalisoitua, ensi kertaa muutamaan päivään näin nivelen seiskalinjalla ja variot nelosella sekä kolmosella. Kympillä kuitenkin edelleen runsaasti NrI-vaunuja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kalusto alkaa normalisoitua, ensi kertaa muutamaan päivään näin nivelen seiskalinjalla ja variot nelosella sekä kolmosella. Kympillä kuitenkin edelleen runsaasti NrI-vaunuja.


Seiskalla on kyllä ollut niveliä ainakin ti ja to, to mm. aika surkean näköinen 40-sarjan nivelvaunu.

----------


## rvk1249

Vaunu 153 linjalla 7B 29.5.2007, tosin koulutukseen liittyen ylimääräisenä vuorona kierroksen ajan...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaunu 153 linjalla 7B 29.5.2007, tosin koulutukseen liittyen ylimääräisenä vuorona kierroksen ajan...


,...mutta miten jatkossa?  :Wink:

----------


## otto s

80 oli linjalla 3B. Eipä ole ennen tuolla linjalla liikkunut.

4:lla oli NrI nro. 43.

----------


## LVi

to 31.5. n. klo 14 HKL-RL #213 Vallilan hallipihalla keula palaneena

----------


## LVi

> to 31.5. n. klo 14 HKL-RL #213 Vallilan hallipihalla keula palaneena


Vai liekö keulan teräsranka muuten vaan näyttänyt mustuneelta...?

----------


## otto s

> Vai liekö keulan teräsranka muuten vaan näyttänyt mustuneelta...?


Eikös tuo vaunu ollut osallisena johonkin onnettomuuteen jokin aika sitten?

----------


## Rattivaunu

HKL-RL #14 näyttää ajelevan JAFFA-mainosvaununa kaupungilla.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Eikös tuo vaunu ollut osallisena johonkin onnettomuuteen jokin aika sitten?


Olihan se onnettomuudessa kahden bussin kanssa lauantaina 12.5. Onnettomuus oli   tämä.

----------


## otto s

Vaihteeksi tuli taas 1A:lle manne liikkeelle (152). Missäs seiskojen ovat? Ei ole näkynyt yhtään mannea seiskoilla. Myöskään vaunu 12 ei ihmeemmin liikennöinyt...

----------


## tislauskolonni

Eilen illalla n. 22.05 ratikka nro 80 oli Haapaniemen pysäkillä  ja menossa Hakaniemen suuntaan. Ratikan kilvissä luki 8, edessä luki vielä määränpäänä Salmisaari. Jos se oli oikeasti linjalla 8, se oli lähtenyt hieman väärään suuntaan. Vai oliko se poikkeusreitillä jostain syystä? Salmisaareen se ei kyllä kovin helposti Hakaniemen kautta pääse.

----------


## otto s

Hakaniemi tänään 6.6 14.50- 15.03.

Va(u)rio 217:n kolmannet ovet edestäpäin katsottuna eivät suostuneet jäämään kiinni, vaikka kymmeniä kertoja yritettiin. Lopulta kuljettaja päätti ajaa vaunun ovet auki Vallilaan (?) ja siirtää matkustajat takana oleviin ratikoihin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Linjalla 1A ajoi HKL 80 ja Koskelan hallilla laitettiin Vario HKL 231:ä lavetin päälle.

----------


## Koala

> Lopulta kuljettaja päätti ajaa vaunun ovet auki Vallilaan (?) ja siirtää matkustajat takana oleviin ratikoihin.


Täh? Onk se mahdollista?

----------


## 339-DF

On se, jos ajetaan ns. halliajotilassa. Voi ajaa vaikka kaikki ovet auki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Karia-vaunu (sarjasta HM V) HKL #9 on saapunut Tallinnasta Helsinkiin.

----------


## otto s

> Karia-vaunu (sarjasta HM V) HKL #9 on saapunut Tallinnasta Helsinkiin.


Tulihan sekin vihdoinkin! Millos on tulossa linjalle tai koeajoille, että olisi mahdollisuus päästä kuvaamaan.

----------


## otto s

HKL 12 näkyi tänään pitkästä aikaa 1A:lla.

----------


## Albert

HKL 9 liikkui iltapäivällä Hämeentiellä, ei toki omin voimin vaan H-1:n hinaamana. Siirrettiin Vallilassa raiteelle 3.

----------


## Martin

> Hakaniemi tänään 6.6 14.50- 15.03.
> 
> Va(u)rio 217:n kolmannet ovet edestäpäin katsottuna eivät suostuneet jäämään kiinni, vaikka kymmeniä kertoja yritettiin. Lopulta kuljettaja päätti ajaa vaunun ovet auki Vallilaan (?) ja siirtää matkustajat takana oleviin ratikoihin.


Ei ihan: ovet ei jäänyt auki, ne sulkivat ja aukoivat koko ajan.

Tässä yritetään vielä saada kuntoon,
http://fotos1.gtvier.de/img_7412i.jpg

mutta tässä sitten lähetiin.
http://fotos1.gtvier.de/img_7414i.jpg

(kuva ei ole kovin hyvä, mutta piti odottaa ovien aukemista :-)

----------


## rvk1249

> HKL 12 näkyi tänään pitkästä aikaa 1A:lla.


Sitä olikin oikein kiva ajaa pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## Pera

HKL 151 oli tänään (13.6) linjalla 7B. Havainto Kalliossa n. klo 13:07

----------


## Albert

Jaffa (HKL 14) ja Koffi (HKL 175) kohtasivat tänään 14.6. Ruusulankadun Runeberginkadun risteyksessä n. 13.37.
Siinähän on suorastaan "sanomaa" kun olutvaunu aloittaa niin virvoitusjuomavaunu lopettaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## pehkonen

Tänään (pe 15.6) HKL 152 linjalla 7A. Havainto n. kello 8

----------


## Compact

Jaffa-14 tekee tänään viimeiset ajonsa, kertoi vaunun tarjoilija. Se on ollut kaksi viikkoa arki-iltapäivisin ajossa linjalla 3T. Matkahan on ilmainen ja siihen kuuluu hana-jaffa.

----------


## otto s

> Jaffa-14 tekee tänään viimeiset ajonsa, kertoi vaunun tarjoilija. Se on ollut kaksi viikkoa arki-iltapäivisin ajossa linjalla 3T. Matkahan on ilmainen ja siihen kuuluu hana-jaffa.


Onkos tarkempia lähtöaikoja?  Voisi mennä ajamaan sillä, jos tietäisi, mihin aikaan  kulkee.

----------


## otto s

> Onkos tarkempia lähtöaikoja?  Voisi mennä ajamaan sillä, jos tietäisi, mihin aikaan  kulkee.


Ja asiahan selvisi sillä, että meni pysäkille odottamaan. Kyllähän se sieltä viidessä minuutissa sattui tulemaan ja tässä tulos: http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=928 .

----------


## SD202

> Jaffa-14 tekee tänään viimeiset ajonsa, kertoi vaunun tarjoilija.


Vaunu 14 onkin melkoinen kameleontti, sillä niin tiuhaan se nykyään vaihtaa ulkoasuaan. Tänään keppi-Karia nro 14 ajeli Mannerheimintiellä Elisan mainosteipit yllään. (Oletan että kyseessä oli nimenomaan vaunu 14.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään keppi-Karia nro 14 ajeli Mannerheimintiellä ...


Pitäisiköhän ryhtyä nimittämään Teippi-Kariaksi ulkopintansa mukaan.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Alkukesällä liikenteeseen ovat ilmestyneet seuraavat Saksassa remontoidut Variot: 217, 227 ja 229. Näille yksilöille ei tässä tapauksessa muodostunut kovinkaan pitkää seisontajakosa verrattuna eräisiin muihin yksilöihin, joista aivan muutamista ei vieläkään ole liikennehavaintoja.

----------


## NS

> Alkukesällä liikenteeseen ovat ilmestyneet seuraavat Saksassa remontoidut Variot: 217, 227 ja 229. Näille yksilöille ei tässä tapauksessa muodostunut kovinkaan pitkää seisontajakosa verrattuna eräisiin muihin yksilöihin, joista aivan muutamista ei vieläkään ole liikennehavaintoja.


Kuuluukohan 206 niihin? Näin sen 3T:llä toissa päivänä, tiistaina 26.6.2007.

Vario 224 havaittiin linjalla 7A eilen, keskiviikkona 27.6. n. klo 16. Joukkoliikennekonferenssin jälkeen en ollut nähnyt matoa Pasilan linjoilla ennen eilistä havaintoani. Yksi Manneista puolestaan oli 7B:llä, kun aiemmin tässä kuussa olen nähnyt Manneja lähinnä 7A:lla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuuluukohan 206 niihin?


206 kuuluu samaan kategoriaan kuin 217, 227 ja 229. Ne kauan seisseet ja yhä minulta piilossa pysyttelevät ovat kolme muuta yksilöä.

----------


## NS

> 206 kuuluu samaan kategoriaan kuin 217, 227 ja 229. Ne kauan seisseet ja yhä minulta piilossa pysyttelevät ovat kolme muuta yksilöä.


Ok, kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta. Odotan mielenkiinnolla, mitkä nuo kolme ovat...
(Uusi veikkaus: 211, 215 ja 218.  :Laughing: )

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ok, kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta. Odotan mielenkiinnolla, mitkä nuo kolme ovat...
> (Uusi veikkaus: 211, 215 ja 218. )


Vaunuja 215, 218 ja 228 en ole nähnyt linjalla ainakaan 2,5 vuoteen. Ehkäpä lähiaikoina näemme..?

----------


## NS

> Vaunuja 215, 218 ja 228 en ole nähnyt linjalla ainakaan 2,5 vuoteen. Ehkäpä lähiaikoina näemme..?


Sattuipas somasti: Vario 228 bongattu linjalla 4 Aleksilla tänään 28.6.2007 n. klo 16.45!

Linjalla 4 näytti tuolloin kulkevan yhteensä ainakin neljä Variota, jotka olivat 228 (vuoro 42), 240 (44), 221 (45) ja 210 (46). Vuoro 44 on yövuoro, joten ehkäpä sitä ajava 240 pysyy linjalla yöliikenteen loppuun saakka. Varioiden käyttö nelosen yöliikenteessä on melko epätavallista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sattuipas somasti: Vario 228 bongattu linjalla 4 Aleksilla tänään 28.6.2007 n. klo 16.45!


Juu, ja sieltä löytyy ikkunaan teipattu linjakartta esittämässä lokakuun 2002 linjastoa, sekä kilpikoteloon teipattu hinnasto, joka ei ole tältä vuodelta vaan kesältä 2004...  :Wink:

----------


## NS

Bongasin nyt illalla vielä toisenkin kolmesta "kateissa" olleista Varioista, eli 215:n. Se oli linjan 10 vuorossa 96. Vaunut 228 ja 215 seisoivat peräkkäin Lasipalatsin pysäkillä klo 18.00 nokat kohti pohjoista. Nyt siis odotetaan havaintoa enää 218:sta...




> Juu, ja sieltä löytyy ikkunaan teipattu linjakartta esittämässä lokakuun 2002 linjastoa, sekä kilpikoteloon teipattu hinnasto, joka ei ole tältä vuodelta vaan kesältä 2004...


Näin 215:n ikkunassa linjakartan, joka lienee samaa vuosimallia.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Perjantainakin (29.6.2007) liikenteessä oli bongattavissa sekä 215 että 228.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tänään lauantaina vaunu 14 tilausajossa Kauppatorilla klo 17 resuisen näköisenä ilman mitään teippejä, paitsi ikkunoissa oli pieniä Radio Nova -tarroja. Mistä lie kyse, minähän en Novaa vapaaehtoisesti kuuntele!

----------


## SD202

> Tänään lauantaina vaunu 14 tilausajossa Kauppatorilla klo 17 resuisen näköisenä ilman mitään teippejä, paitsi ikkunoissa oli pieniä Radio Nova -tarroja. Mistä lie kyse, minähän en Novaa vapaaehtoisesti kuuntele!


Radio Nova täytti eilen 10 vuotta, jonka johdosta eilen oli myös juhlakonsertti Kaivopuistossa.

----------


## Compact

> Vaunu 14 onkin melkoinen kameleontti, sillä niin tiuhaan se nykyään vaihtaa ulkoasuaan. Tänään keppi-Karia nro 14 ajeli Mannerheimintiellä Elisan mainosteipit yllään. (Oletan että kyseessä oli nimenomaan vaunu 14.)


Näkikös kukaan muu tätä Elisa-versiota ja etenkin tärkeä tieto, saikos kukaan kuvattua?

----------


## ksaunam

> Näkikös kukaan muu tätä Elisa-versiota ja etenkin tärkeä tieto, saikos kukaan kuvattua?


Minä näin Aleksanterinkadulla Stockkan pysäkillä Elisan 3G mainoksissa (ei ollut valitettavasti kameraa mukana), vaunussa olevan "sisäänheittäjän" mukaan kiersi 3T:n linjaa.

----------


## Miuge

Mulla on pari känny kuvaa elisasta kun seisoo töölön hallipihalla lähdössä liikkeelle. Vaunun edessä seisoo elisa porukka.

----------


## Miuge

> Tänään lauantaina vaunu 14 tilausajossa Kauppatorilla klo 17 resuisen näköisenä ilman mitään teippejä, paitsi ikkunoissa oli pieniä Radio Nova -tarroja. Mistä lie kyse, minähän en Novaa vapaaehtoisesti kuuntele!


Kyseessä oli Eppu raiteella ohjelma joka lähetettiin kyseisestä vaunusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näkikös kukaan muu tätä Elisa-versiota ja etenkin tärkeä tieto, saikos kukaan kuvattua?


Mulla on pari ei niin hyvää kuvaa vasemmasta kyljestä. Laitan ne johonkin katseltavaksi, kunhan pääsen parin päivän päästä takaisin Suomeen.

----------

